# Belt For A 16" Sb



## Paul in OKC (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys, dong a little research to replace the belt on my SB 16" lathe. Thinking about getting a serpentine belt. What kind of glue works best on these? Also need to replace the head stock bushing. Figured I would make that myself. Anyone have dimensions off the top of their head. Thanks!


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 15, 2015)

McMaster Carr has all the belting needs covered.


----------



## brino (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Paul,

In the past I have both glued and stitched serpentine belts for the lathe. With either one if I used a scarf joint I always had a spot at the overlap that would not bend like the rest of the belt and always made noise/vibration when going over the smaller pulleys.

On my latest one I just did a butt joint;  cut the old serpentine belt off square on both ends, put the stitching in the grooves, and ran the multi-vee side against the pulleys. This way the stitching doesn't see any wear from the pulleys. So far it has held up very well. I always try to remove tension when not using the lathe.

For best results, I would find a serpentine belt the proper length and forget about joints.....especially if you are doing the headstock anyway.
I was just too lazy.

-brino


----------



## derf (Oct 16, 2015)

I've never paid any attention on a 16" SB, but on my 13", the belt still needs to be split to get through the headstock casting.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 16, 2015)

there was a member that used an old seat belt and gorilla glue if i'm not mistaken.
sounded like an interesting idea, the seat belt is ultra strong and would probably last a long time with gorilla glue as the bonding agent


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 16, 2015)

The belt that was on the lathe when I got it (still is) is pretty dry. I took into a local place and had it shortened a bit and put a new clip on. Works ok but still slippery. I am pretty good at remembering to take the tension off when done.
I do think I remember about some one using seat belt material.  Yep, it does half to be split belt.  Lazy or what ever, I don't plan on taking the thing apart enough to go seamless on it. Going to see if I can just slightly prop the spindle up to change the bushing out.  I like the idea of butt joint on the serpentine belt. What did you use for the stitching?


----------



## brino (Oct 17, 2015)

Paul in OKC said:


> What did you use for the stitching?



Hi Paul,

I used a sewing awl like this......
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=50700&cat=1,43456,50700

It has has already paid for itself, good for backpacks, heavy canvas tarps, leather, etc.

-brino


----------



## brino (Oct 17, 2015)

I found a picture of mine in post #3 here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/leather-belt-question-sb10.35226/#post-298711

I would advise making the holes a little further from the ends of the belt so it is less likely to pull thru.
I did better on the "top" end in that picture than the "bottom" end.
On mine the holes tore slightly within the first few weeks, but settled down after that.....

-brino


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks, brino!


----------

